# When vertical, the Obama signature ...



## SniperFire (Dec 18, 2012)

.... looks like a penis. 










Discuss.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Paulie (Dec 18, 2012)

Come on, if liberals can't laugh at that then there's no hope for you mother fuckers


----------



## blastoff (Dec 18, 2012)

Didn't a Morning Joe lib call him a dick a while back?  Or was it something else?


----------



## SniperFire (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## beretta304 (Dec 18, 2012)

blastoff said:


> Didn't a Morning Joe lib call him a dick a while back?  Or was it something else?



Mark Halperin


----------



## beretta304 (Dec 18, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> .... looks like a penis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 18, 2012)

HMMMMMMMMMM


interesting cowinkidink


Cheney looks like a penis too


----------



## beretta304 (Dec 18, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> HMMMMMMMMMM
> 
> 
> interesting cowinkidink
> ...



Pathetic response.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 18, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> HMMMMMMMMMM
> 
> 
> interesting cowinkidink
> ...


You think Obama imagines sucking his own signature?


----------



## Paulie (Dec 18, 2012)

That extra line was added though.


----------



## Jarhead (Dec 18, 2012)

beretta304 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > HMMMMMMMMMM
> ...



No.
Pathetic poster.


----------



## SniperFire (Dec 18, 2012)

Paulie said:


> That extra line was added though.



The nasty one on the end?


ROTFL


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 18, 2012)

obama is so evil, that it would be a surprise if it didn't manifest someplace.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 18, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > That extra line was added though.
> ...



No the straight line that would be above the name if its horizontal.  That line isn't actually in his real sig.

But that doesn't mean this isn't still funny.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 18, 2012)

This is the actual sig


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 18, 2012)

Okay ... so *IF *you change it, it looks like a penis.

Pretty lame but not surprising.

How about you change other people's signatures and see what you can come up with?


----------



## jillian (Dec 18, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> .... looks like a penis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow.. that's kind of a rohrshack test, isn't it... 

obsess about the president's penis much?


----------



## jillian (Dec 18, 2012)

Paulie said:


> This is the actual sig



shocking isn't it? 

not surprised that the loon is penis obsessed


----------



## Paulie (Dec 18, 2012)

I mean I think it's just a funny joke, but I was disappointed that it had to be altered to get there.


----------



## hazlnut (Dec 18, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> .... looks like a penis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um... you need to go back on your meds.

END OF THREAD.


----------



## beretta304 (Dec 18, 2012)

Look at all the faux outrage.  It's still funny either way.  Like the left never had a laugh at Bush's expense whether they could prove it true or not, please.....spare us all.


----------



## Some Guy (Dec 18, 2012)

It's funny how many over sensitive people there are on this board.  Maybe it should be "oversensitivemessageboard.com"


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 18, 2012)

Paulie said:


> I mean I think it's just a funny joke, but I was disappointed that it had to be altered to get there.



Uh, no ... If it had to changed, that makes the "joke" a lie.

Also shows how jealous rw's are that he has one and none of them do.

Really, this is one weird thread but, by all means, carry on.


----------



## beretta304 (Dec 18, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > I mean I think it's just a funny joke, but I was disappointed that it had to be altered to get there.
> ...





I'm sure his "husaband" loves it.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 18, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > I mean I think it's just a funny joke, but I was disappointed that it had to be altered to get there.
> ...



Jesus christ, live a little.  

8 years of laughs at Bush's expense and this bothers you that much?


----------



## beretta304 (Dec 18, 2012)

Paulie said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



Each day they prove here anyway, that the stereotype about them is spot on.  It's all about them.


----------



## jillian (Dec 18, 2012)

beretta304 said:


> Look at all the faux outrage.  It's still funny either way.  Like the left never had a laugh at Bush's expense whether they could prove it true or not, please.....spare us all.



i don't see any outrage. 

he's just clearly got issues surrounding other men's junk.

not that there's anything wrong with that.....


----------



## Some Guy (Dec 18, 2012)

Oversensitive lefties unite!  By your powers combined, you are, Oversensitive Planet!


----------



## SniperFire (Dec 18, 2012)

We can safely conclude Obama is a real dick. 

LOL


----------



## beretta304 (Dec 18, 2012)

jillian said:


> beretta304 said:
> 
> 
> > Look at all the faux outrage.  It's still funny either way.  Like the left never had a laugh at Bush's expense whether they could prove it true or not, please.....spare us all.
> ...



It was still funny at first glance either way.  luddly.neddite  seems to be a bit upset.


----------



## jillian (Dec 18, 2012)

beretta304 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > beretta304 said:
> ...



not really. *shrug*

but that also doesn't constitute "rage" of any kind... faux or otherwise.


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 18, 2012)

Carl Rove looks like a penis too


----------



## beretta304 (Dec 18, 2012)

jillian said:


> beretta304 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



luddly.neddite


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0OaeMYTbs4]The Big Lebowski - Shut The F*ck Up Donny! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Some Guy (Dec 18, 2012)

Since the lefties in this thread are too oversensitive to think clearly enough to come up with anything clever to say without resorting to homophobic insults (which i think is hilarious, by the way), allow me.

"You know why Obama's signature looks like a penis?  Because come election time, he whips out his dong and cock smacks republicans with it.  Then, anytime he signs a bill into law, he reminds them of said cock smacking with his signature on every single piece of legislation."


----------



## SniperFire (Dec 18, 2012)

eeeewwww.....


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 18, 2012)

beretta304 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > beretta304 said:
> ...




I'm so sorry. I didn't mean to hurt your feelings. I had forgotten how homophobic the rw's are and how easily they are distracted and entertained - especially by lies.

Like I said above, 

Please feel free to carry on.


----------



## beretta304 (Dec 18, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> beretta304 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



FAILED RESPONSE, DEPOSIT $0.50 and TRY AGAIN!


----------



## konradv (Dec 18, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> .... looks like a penis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A. You have too much time on your hands.

B. You're a closet case.

C. You're mad because his imaginary penis signature is bigger than your real one.

D. All of the above.


----------



## SniperFire (Dec 18, 2012)

Go ahead, konmrade.   Get it all out!

LOL


----------



## g5000 (Dec 18, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> .... looks like a penis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know, even when you piss drinking rubes are being as puerile as a third grader with visions of dancing penises in your small minds, you *still *can't get shit right.

Obama does not draw a line above his signature.

Here is his real signature:







Some dick fetishist went out of their way to alter it to MAKE it look like a penis.

Will you EVER stop this ridiculous pursuit of the inane?

What next, some kind of diabolical significance to the color of his socks?  Just how many yards of cock are you going to swallow before you stop being such a gullible fuck?


.


----------



## Sallow (Dec 18, 2012)

konradv said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > .... looks like a penis.
> ...



No closet case here.

The OP is seeing his heart's desire.


----------



## beretta304 (Dec 18, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Go ahead, konmrade.   Get it all out!
> 
> LOL



Real or not this gives us all insight into the personalities of some and I stress some on the left.

A harmless bit of fun at oBUMa's expense and their staining their drawers with outrage.

But the endlessness of attacking and mocking Booooooooooosh never stops.

Wait for it...here comes all the Bush remarks and not a word on the fact that the left has no sense of humor whatsoever. 

Even Obama would laugh it it but I suppose they didn't get permission to laugh as well from Dear Leader.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 18, 2012)

beretta304 said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > Go ahead, konmrade.   Get it all out!
> ...



And here we have the high-pitched whine of the tu quoque fallacy.

.


----------



## konradv (Dec 18, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Go ahead, konmrade.   Get it all out!
> 
> LOL



Sorry, don't swing that way.  Not that there's anything wrong with that.  You can dream about Obama all you like.


----------



## beretta304 (Dec 18, 2012)

g5000 said:


> beretta304 said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...




Want some cheese crybaby?   Poor wittle asshole has no sense of humor. The only hypocrite is you.  Truth hurts doesn't it?


----------



## del (Dec 18, 2012)

Some Guy said:


> Since the lefties in this thread are too oversensitive to think clearly enough to come up with anything clever to say without resorting to homophobic insults (which i think is hilarious, by the way), allow me.
> 
> "You know why Obama's signature looks like a penis?  Because come election time, he whips out his dong and cock smacks republicans with it.  Then, anytime he signs a bill into law, he reminds them of said cock smacking with his signature on every single piece of legislation."



since you're not an oversensitive liberal, to what do you attribute your inability to come up with anything clever to say?


----------



## del (Dec 18, 2012)

penis humor belongs in the rubber room.

duh


----------



## konradv (Dec 18, 2012)

del said:


> penis humor belongs in the rubber room.
> 
> duh



Just got that!


----------



## beretta304 (Dec 18, 2012)

del said:


> penis humor belongs in the rubber room.
> 
> duh



You should have posted, penis belongs in Rubber...


----------



## del (Dec 18, 2012)

beretta304 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > penis humor belongs in the rubber room.
> ...



i assume most people have a higher than room temperature iq.

most, not all, clearly


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hmmm, it's almost like you can make anything look like a penis as long as you alter it to make it look like a penis.

And they say the rw has no sense of humor.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 18, 2012)

Hate to be the spoiler, but this is Obama´s signature:


----------



## syrenn (Dec 18, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> .... looks like a penis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Its true!! ...he IS a dick!!!


----------



## Votto (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm gonna get you right wingers for this!!


----------



## Votto (Dec 24, 2012)

I just can't understand the mentality of all you Obama haters out there.  The man is a down to earth family guy, but all you people can think about is dirty humor.  Just look at the man you are making fun of.  Doesn't this make you feel ashamed?



Nothing like sharing family time at a picnic.


----------



## Votto (Dec 24, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> Hate to be the spoiler, but this is Obama´s signature:



You do realize that this picture does not help your cause in the least.


----------



## Caroljo (Dec 24, 2012)

Paulie said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



Ludd has no sense of humor, especially if it's about his hero!


----------

